

The 10 most useless graduate degrees (Computer Science) - dimitrideag
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-10-most-useless-graduate-degrees-2015-2?utm_content=buffer9d409&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer#9-computer-science-2

======
ilbe
Lists like these are what's useless

